# Need Critique



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the flowers in color and the girl in b/w. 
The lines on the right side (the 4 distorted ones) ruin that side imo.
Nice effects.

Just try getting rid of those stripes. It looks like you were just tossing in random effects to fill the space.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Composure said:


> I like the flowers in color and the girl in b/w.
> The lines on the right side (the 4 distorted ones) ruin that side imo.
> Nice effects.
> 
> *Just try getting rid of those stripes. It looks like you were just tossing in random effects to fill the space.*


Yeah, that's pretty much what I did. 

Here's without it:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Sexy sig!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd remove the flowers that are in front of her face....but then again I is a dancer, not an artist.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I did.
> 
> Here's without it:


I think this version looks much better.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I did.
> 
> Here's without it:


Very nice, man. :thumbsup:

This version is better, for sure.

Good job.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what I did.
> 
> Here's without it:


Great sig dude! Nice text as well, I rarely like text on sigs, even my own. Although I'd move it closer to the main focal point as it draws attention away. 

Good job!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Composure said:


> I think this version looks much better.


Yeah I agree, excellent suggestion.



Michael Carson said:


> Very nice, man. :thumbsup:
> 
> This version is better, for sure.
> 
> Good job.


Thanks! 



KryOnicle said:


> Great sig dude! Nice text as well, I rarely like text on sigs, even my own. Although I'd move it closer to the main focal point as it draws attention away.
> 
> Good job!


Thanks. It's great to get feedback from a great gfx guy as yourself.


----------

